# Is this for lathe use?



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Got this in the box of tooling when I bought my SB late.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Dark Age,
If i'm not mistaken it appears to be a motor/pump coupling.
 are the ends drilled for bolt holes?


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> are the ends drilled for bolt holes?



No, thanks.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry then, mistaken.....


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 28, 2015)

It's probably just something he threw into the box just get rid of, I'll wait a few more days before trashing it myself.

On another note I also have these http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/31771-SB-parts?p=269926#post269926 .


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 29, 2015)

That looks like the "window" top to a capstan block from a old wire drawing machine.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 29, 2015)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> That looks like the "window" top to a capstan block from a old wire drawing machine.



I have no idea what that is, sounds like it's going in the scrape metal pile. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like a Delco starter or generator end (where the brushes go)  typical on Detroit Diesels


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 29, 2015)

No markings or numbers on it?

To quote Dirty Harry... "I got's to know".


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 29, 2015)

It does look like a starter or generator field case that has been cut off.  I've done that, cut one or two off, to use as press tools, and set up tools for milling operations..

Tim


----------



## Ebel440 (Jan 29, 2015)

It does look like a commutator head.  Is it machined?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 29, 2015)

It resembles a valve retainer (disc shaped reed valve ) for use in large compressors.  I've made a few hundred of them from chilled cast iron, no fun.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the replies, what ever it is it doesn't look like it's lathe related.....it's in the scrape metal pile now.


----------



## Glenn_ca (Jan 29, 2015)

I have found that the best way to find out what something is for is to throw it away. Within a few days you will usually discover what it was for.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 29, 2015)

Glenn_ca said:


> I have found that the best way to find out what something is for is to throw it away. Within a few days you will usually discover what it was for.



:roflmao:
the story of my life...


----------

